# Airtel to charge for VoIP calls



## lywyre (Dec 24, 2014)

Airtel will now be charging for voice calls made over its 2G or 3G network. This basically includes calls made using services such as Skype, Viber, and Google Hangouts, among others. The VoIP data will be charged separately and won't be part of our existing data pack.

More at Source: GSMArena


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2014)

another reason to use MNP and port out from airtel


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 24, 2014)

do you guys actually skype over 3g data plan?


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> do you guys actually skype over 3g data plan?


what if you have to?


----------



## hari1 (Dec 24, 2014)

How about just use VPN?


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2014)

hari1 said:


> How about just use VPN?


how about net neutrality? you're paying for Internet, you should get Internet.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 24, 2014)

hari1 said:


> How about just use VPN?





ico said:


> how about net neutrality? you're paying for Internet, you should get Internet.



Right. Agree with ico. Tomorrow they will come up with extra charge for messaging with Whatsapp, Hike, Skype etc. etc. then what? It's better to port from Airtel.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 24, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Right. Agree with ico. Tomorrow they will come up with extra charge for messaging with Whatsapp, Hike, Skype etc. etc. then what? It's better to port from Airtel.



You are assuming other operators might not and that only Airtel will do so. 
May be bsnl might not.


----------



## HBK007 (Dec 24, 2014)

ico said:


> how about net neutrality? you're paying for Internet, you should get Internet.


Exactly.... And i believe if Airtel has started it, others will also jump on the same boat.


----------



## amjath (Dec 24, 2014)

they already started charging 1.8 p/sec for me 

Vodafone is good, giving me offer for 3G worth 195 in 2g rate


----------



## ZTR (Dec 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Vodafone is good, giving me offer for 3G worth 195 in 2g rate



Which plan is that cause I don't have it on my Vodafone?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 25, 2014)

Again, AirTel is the first to smell a money-making opportunity and jump at the chance to screw its customers over. So, in essence, I'll have to pay for their absurdly priced Internet packs and pay again for making normal calls/send SMSs, and then once more if I decide to use a VoIP app. Just wait and watch, these thugs will soon start charging for using Whatsapp, Telegram and the like. Net neutrality can go f#ck itself, eh?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2014)

That is bullshit from Airtel. You are losing one more customer


----------



## paroh (Dec 25, 2014)

For this kind of act they will only loose there customer & and they earn a negative feedback in the market for this type of acts. . Trai should protect the customer from these type of act.


----------



## rickenjus (Dec 25, 2014)

vodafone and idea will follow suit..  A-Vo-Id , these three travels in the same boat..


----------



## paroh (Dec 25, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> vodafone and idea will follow suit..  A-Vo-Id , these three travels in the same boat..


Agree with you that's why Trai should intervene in it and protect the customer from these type of acts.

As on Airtel site given below show every plan is shown with 30 day validity. But as far as i know the information given for validity period is wrong. can any body confirm this?
3G Plans in India | 3G Tariff Plans for Prepaid and Postpaid | airtel


----------



## swatkats (Dec 25, 2014)

Register your protest: 



> Mailto: ravis@sansad.nic.in, mcitoffice@gov.in
> CC: ap@trai.gov.in, secretary@trai.gov.in
> 
> To,
> ...


Download the docx file here, if you are planning to Send it via Post : Mail the minister.docx - DocDroid


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Dec 25, 2014)

I made a nonprofit website for spreading awareness along with a hashtag to build viral awareness. It's having trouble getting off the ground, any help with tweets would be appreciated.

Let's get Airtel to notice.


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Dec 25, 2014)

paroh said:


> Agree with you that's why Trai should intervene in it and protect the customer from these type of acts.
> 
> As on Airtel site given below show every plan is shown with 30 day validity. But as far as i know the information given for validity period is wrong. can any body confirm this?
> 3G Plans in India | 3G Tariff Plans for Prepaid and Postpaid | airtel



I'm on a 600 MB plan this month that offers a validity of 25 days; had 1GB that lasted for 25 days last month


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2014)

PikachuTrAiNeR said:


> I made a nonprofit website for spreading awareness along with a hashtag to build viral awareness. It's having trouble getting off the ground, any help with tweets would be appreciated.
> 
> Let's get Airtel to notice.


Put a tweet button or Facebook share on top which takes me directly downwards so that I can share it.

I tweeted btw.

lol?

Govt to look into Airtel's plan to charge for VoIP calls - Firstpost



			
				Raj Kumar @ Firstpost said:
			
		

> American companies create monopolies in IT services with huge venture capital money. You cannot compete with Skype, Watsapp and they are bandwidth hogging for Indian ISPs. They do not pay taxes either in India, Foreign countries for their foreign sourced income. They take Indian customer, charge them for services but do not pay Indian taxes.
> 
> Even in USA, Amazon does not pay state taxes. Google, Apple does not pay foreign taxes either in USA or in other countries they operate from.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2014)

Posting to subscribe. I would be involving in the protests too.


----------



## icebags (Dec 26, 2014)

yes ! it's time boycott airtel !


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got am MTS Wifi dongle and stopped using mobile internet a month ago. F**k Airtel, Vodafone.


----------



## Minion (Dec 26, 2014)

No point for discussing here.If you really want to change this ****ing  situation  its time to act.Boycott using airtel give them what they deserve a long time ago.

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> I got am MTS Wifi dongle and stopped using mobile internet a month ago. F**k Airtel, Vodafone.



The problem is MTS doesn't work in odisha here only tata photon plus works but heard they are costly.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2014)

Alright.. Tweeted. We can't let Airtel do this.
 [MENTION=12308]PikachuTrAiNeR[/MENTION]: Cool portal you made to boycott Airtel.


----------



## swatkats (Dec 26, 2014)

Register your protest : Net Neutrality in India
Retweet & Share on Fb.
Make everyone aware. Turn this in to a Internet movement. In future Nobody should f*ck with Net Neutrality In India.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2014)

swatkats said:


> Register your protest : Net Neutrality in India
> Retweet & Share on Fb.
> Make everyone aware. Turn this in to a Internet movement. In future Nobody should f*ck with Net Neutrality In India.



Done  I'll make sure to post that AIirtel's facebook page multiple times daily.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2014)

swatkats said:


> Register your protest : Net Neutrality in India
> Retweet & Share on Fb.
> Make everyone aware. Turn this in to a Internet movement. In future Nobody should f*ck with Net Neutrality In India.



done


----------



## Tenida (Dec 26, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> You are assuming other operators might not and that only Airtel will do so.
> May be bsnl might not.



Soon other operator will follow.


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 26, 2014)

I think airtel is doing the right thing by charging extra for these service. Few years from now no one will recharge their phones for calls and messages, telecom companies will definitely sink with huge losses.  
Simple solution will be to provide free internet and charge for other services.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 26, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> I think airtel is doing the right thing by charging extra for these service. Few years from now no one will recharge their phones for calls and messages, telecom companies will definitely sink with huge losses.
> Simple solution will be to provide free internet and charge for other services.



People are already using overpriced data packs (1 gb 2G data for 200 rs and 28 days validity, no thanks!!!  ) which doesn't costs that much to the operator. They are making huge gains overall. SMS is already overpriced like fcuk. 1.5 Rs/sms and SMS packs being invalid on holidays and special days, WTF!!


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 26, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> I think airtel is doing the right thing by charging extra for these service. Few years from now no one will recharge their phones for calls and messages, telecom companies will definitely sink with huge losses.
> Simple solution will be to provide free internet and charge for other services.



very true
they already overprice their data services by a huge margin

- - - Updated - - -

im on postpaid 3G airtel myplan does this apply to all airtel data plans?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 26, 2014)

****


----------



## amjath (Dec 26, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Which plan is that cause I don't have it on my Vodafone?



RC195 discounted to ~RC127. Discount is user specific i guess. Try *121# and get discount offers


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 26, 2014)

Instead of charging for VoIP, airtel can do right things like increasing their speed on their broadband plans and charge more or increase the price of 3G or 2G by increasing the data limit. People like more speed and more data, so they didn't think of the money


----------



## swatkats (Dec 26, 2014)

Days  after it announced that its prepaid customers will no longer be able to  access VOIP calls with regular data packs, Airtel on Friday announced  new VoIP exclusive packs at Rs 75 for 100 MB data with a validity of 28 day.

“Our Customers can enjoy a superior VoIP calling experience on Airtel’s  network by choosing from a range of new VoIP specific data packs that  will soon be launched,” said a release, adding that the Rs 75 package  will “allow customers to make between 200 and 250 minutes of calling”.  It said affordable VoIP plans will also be launched for postpaid  customers. “There would be no other charges in respective of VoIP  calls,” it added.

- See more at: Airtel Brings New 100Mb VoIP Prepaid Pack


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2014)

Airtel has gone nuts


----------



## $hadow (Dec 26, 2014)

people use VOIP coz it is free and you can use it with your normal pack but what is the point of paying an additional amount just for the purpose of doing VOIP.


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 27, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> I think airtel is doing the right thing by charging extra for these service. Few years from now no one will recharge their phones for calls and messages, telecom companies will definitely sink with huge losses.
> Simple solution will be to provide free internet and charge for other services.



Are you freaking serious? Everything on the Internet is part of it. Steam, Multiplayer games, Streaming services, VOIP... everything. Charging extra for these things will set a bad precedent. 

Ever heard the term 'net neutrality'?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 27, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Are you freaking serious? Everything on the Internet is part of it. Steam, Multiplayer games, Streaming services, VOIP... everything. Charging extra for these things will set a bad precedent.
> 
> Ever heard the term 'net neutrality'?



but you can't really do anything about it. telecom operators are for maximum profit. don't give a sh1t about net neutrality. and politicians are better of getting money from telecom ops than getting your vote, i.e the vote of internet users, too less to bother.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> but you can't really do anything about it. *telecom operators are for maximum profit*. don't give a sh1t about net neutrality. and politicians are better of getting money from telecom ops than getting your vote, i.e the vote of internet users, too less to bother.



At what point do their profit-making tactics become downright nasty and unethical? If this attempt to charge separately for VoIP services is allowed to bear fruit, who knows what they'll charge for next? Tomorrow some idiot might turn up and demand extra fees for emails, a separate plan for messaging services and so on. It's better to nip this in the bud, than to let it grow into a noose around our collective necks.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 27, 2014)

Kl@w-24 said:


> At what point do their profit-making tactics become downright nasty and unethical? If this attempt to charge separately for VoIP services is allowed to bear fruit, who knows what they'll charge for next? Tomorrow some idiot might turn up and demand extra fees for emails, a separate plan for messaging services and so on. It's better to nip this in the bud, than to let it grow into a noose around our collective necks.



It only starts to matter when heavy weights like Google lobby. But in India I don't think that's going to happen. I don't see how this affects Infosys or TCS. Only then it will matter.

Politicians or Government : If you don't have money to win elections then GTFO.


----------



## swatkats (Dec 27, 2014)

> Airtel: “Over the last twenty years, we have invested over Rs. 140, 000 crores  in rolling out telecommunications services in every nook and corner of  the country. In addition, we have paid over Rs. 50, 000 crore in terms  of government levies in just 5 years. “



In just the last two and a half years, Airtel has earned Rs 141,545  crore in revenues, and Rs 16,211 crore in profit. Over 20 years, they’ve  substantially made more money, which is great return on their  investment. They’ve invested for the return they’ve gotten.


A response to Airtel’s justification of its net neutrality violation - MediaNama


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Kl@w-24 said:


> At what point do their profit-making tactics become downright nasty and unethical? If this attempt to charge separately for VoIP services is allowed to bear fruit, who knows what they'll charge for next? Tomorrow some idiot might turn up and demand extra fees for emails, a separate plan for messaging services and so on. It's better to nip this in the bud, than to let it grow into a noose around our collective necks.



exactly itll be a blackberry BIS plan situation all over again except the blackberry ones were unlimited and included everything except calls but for some people it was still a disadvantage

- - - Updated - - -

does this only apply for prepaid users?


----------



## paroh (Dec 28, 2014)

*Airtel move to charge VoIP calls not illegal: TRAI chief Rahul Khullar | The Indian Express*




> *The Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (Trai) chairman, Rahul Khullar does not see any illegality in Bharti Airtel’s move to charge customers a higher rate for making voice calls from its network using apps like Skype, Viber etc than what it charges for surfing.*
> 
> In an exclusive interview, Khullar, while agreeing that the move is against the principle of net neutrality, said that so far there is no policy or regulatory framework in the country which says that net neutrality should be maintained.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superayush (Dec 28, 2014)

Thing is in case these carriers turn tryant and start charging separately for social apps like fb and whatsapp ...what will we do? What can we do? A total blackout boycott will be required but then will everyone support this movement ,things need to get worst before they get better....I see trouble times ahead unless we are ready for the waves,for the net neutrality we shall stand together !


----------



## $hadow (Dec 28, 2014)

TRAI will also not look into this I guess. Airtel is making a lot of sense as far as legal area in concerned.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> TRAI will also not look into this I guess. Airtel is making a lot of sense as far as legal area in concerned.



This tax collection problem is a global problem and recently EU also announced that it will be making new laws to handle this. Maybe India will also come with similar laws?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Dec 29, 2014)

Aache din aa gaye...
if this goes on then half the smartphones will be useless.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 29, 2014)

if they really wanted to make this charging for VOIP logical ,they should have made internet browsing free and charge for VOIP only ,that sounds better
here they will charge us for 3G plans and over that we are expected to pay even more for VOIP-completely illogical and goes against net neutrality


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 29, 2014)

‪#‎airtel‬ drops plans to charge extra for internet voice calls via ‪#‎skype‬ ‪#‎viber‬

uckling under pressure, leading telecom player Bharti Airtel has dropped its plans to charge extra for internet voice calls or VoIP service available through apps like Skype and Viber.

“In view of the news reports that a consultation paper will be issued shortly by TRAI on issues relating to services offered by OTT (over the top content) players, including VoIP, we have decided not to implement our proposed launch of VoIP packs,” Bharti Airtel said in a statement on Monday.

The operator had earlier decided to charge VoIP calls on pay as you go basis, at standard data rates of 4 paise per 10 KB on 3G network and 10 paise per 10 KB on 2G network.

Besides, it had also announced special VoIP packs. “We have no doubt that as a result of the consultation process a balanced outcome would emerge that would not only protect the interests of all stakeholders and viability of this important sector but would also encourage much needed investments in spectrum and roll out of data networks to fulfil the objective of digital India,” Airtel said.

The government had earlier said it would look into the company’s plans to charge for such services, which have been free, while Airtel has been facing a huge public outcry on social media networks for past few days.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.thehindu.com/business/Industry/airtel-will-not-charge-extra-for-internet-voice-calls-via-skype-viber/article6735030.ece?homepage=true


----------



## swatkats (Dec 29, 2014)

Bharti  Airtel has issued a statement that it is withdrawing the launch of its  VoIP packs, given that the TRAI has issued a statement that it will  issue a consultation paper on issues relating to “services offered by  OTT players including VOIP.” Airtel’s statement:





> “We  have no doubt that as a result of the consultation process a balanced   outcome would emerge that would not only protect the interests of all  stakeholders and viability of this important sector but would also  encourage much needed  investments in spectrum and roll out of data  networks to fulfill the objective of digital India,” said the  company.



Effectively,  Airtel forced the TRAI’s hand: It instituted a pack that violated net  neutrality, thereby, following the criticism and outrage, ensuring that  the TRAI Chairman, Rahul Khullar announced a consultation process.  Remember that Khullar said that Airtel’s action is not illegal, since  there is no law preventing violation of Net Neutrality.

We’ve  already questions TRAI’s predisposition, and a TRAI recommendation,  post consultation, if it allows interconnection charges or differential  pricing, will only legitimize Airtel’s actions. Then, Airtel could bring  back the packs, and say that the law allows it.


So,*i.imgur.com/3edHbSO.png
​

Well played. 
Things to remember:


1.  Airtel hasn’t withdrawn the VoIP packs because of consumer outrage.  It’s withdrawn the pack because of the impending TRAI consultation.

2.  As Airtel points out, the consultation will not just cover VoIP, but  also other OTT services. As per a COAI paper, these services include  Instant Messaging (IM), Applications (Apps), Cloud Services, Internet  Television, IPTV, M2M – Machine to Machine (M2M) communications, Social  Networking, apart from VoIP.


3. The TRAI, as we explained, appears predisposed towards a regulation of online services, and we’re not sure if we can expect a neutral consultation from the TRAI.


*Source*: Airtel withdraws VoIP charges for now, after forcing TRAI’s hand on net neutrality consultation - MediaNama


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2014)

Airtel drops plans to charge extra for internet voice calls


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Airtel drops plans to charge extra for internet voice calls


just read what is posted above.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 29, 2014)

Fantastic!! if it had gone through,all the other operators would have followed soon


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Fantastic!! if it had gone through,all the other operators would have followed soon


Read what [MENTION=148028]swatkats[/MENTION] posted.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 29, 2014)

ico said:


> Read what [MENTION=148028]swatkats[/MENTION] posted.



 im still a bit confused,are they implementing it or no finally? i hope not


----------



## swatkats (Dec 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> im still a bit confused,are they implementing it or no finally? i hope not



They have Introduced charges on VoIP recently knowing there is no rule that restricts them doing So. Since TRAI chairman gave a statement after that That they would need to have consultation on this and several other issues through which Telecom operators are loosing Revenue, Airtel saw this as advantage. Now they want to Escape the criticism and Say What they are doing is completely Legal and Allowed. 

TRAI's Chairman statement was like Whatever you want to do. Please do it according to Rules. Let's make One.

Stop Wondering now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 29, 2014)

Plans are canceled. Boy I'm relieved.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 30, 2014)

swatkats said:


> They have Introduced charges on VoIP recently knowing there is no rule that restricts them doing So. Since TRAI chairman gave a statement after that That they would need to have consultation on this and several other issues through which Telecom operators are loosing Revenue, Airtel saw this as advantage. Now they want to Escape the criticism and Say What they are doing is completely Legal and Allowed.
> 
> TRAI's Chairman statement was like Whatever you want to do. Please do it according to Rules. Let's make One.
> 
> Stop Wondering now.



ohh thanks for your explaination,got it now


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 30, 2014)

this is the reason i have stopped using smartphones, now i only use a simple phone for calls, mobile internet is very costly and speed is horrible, also not having smartphone recently i have found a way to do lots of other things in life, more time

and yes i hate Vodafone, Airtel and whoever who try to screw customers


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2014)

Airtel makes a U-turn: Will not charge extra for VoIP calls - Tech2


----------



## $hadow (Dec 31, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> This tax collection problem is a global problem and recently EU also announced that it will be making new laws to handle this. Maybe India will also come with similar laws?



When it comes to EU they make reforms soon and that too for helping the consumers but here I don't know how much time it is going to take hope TRAI get into it soon.


----------



## swatkats (Apr 2, 2015)

*People who do not understand the 20 Questions of the TRAI consultation paper, You can just do a small thing:*


Tweet this: Post a Tweet on Twitter &  Post a Tweet on Twitter & Post a Tweet on Twitter (spare 1 min of your valuable time, Not a Spam Link!! )


Sign the Petition at change.org : *www.change.org/p/rsprasad-trai-don...e-how-they-want-to-use-internet-netneutrality


----------

